# How to: Making a complete overhaul of aquarium



## FishBox (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi. I was wondering if you can give me some advice. 

I have a 75 gallon aquarium with plants and tropical fish and the substrate is gravel. 

I’m thinking of setting up a Tanganyikan aquarium with a sand substrate. 

If the fish I have now I only want to keep my plecos for the new setup. 

I know that I may take some time to make the change and I’m worried about my plecos and beneficial bacteria staying alive. 

What is the best way for me to go about this change as I would like to keep my beneficial bacteria healthy and my plecos alive. 

I will also be upgrading to an fx4. 

Looking forward to your advice. Thanks in advance. 

.


----------



## Baseboards (Dec 13, 2018)

Get a canister filter. Set up something new for the fish that are leaving, and move them out. Leave staying fish in the tank, start running canister filter in the tank. Dissect the tank as much as possible over a month or so, with the stayers in. Can you do the whole change out with them in?


----------

